# Best thing about Delta..



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The box.. I used to like Delta for a competitive line faucet. I installed 2 today that was just flat embarrassing. Light weight pieces of junk that might last a few years. plastic built on supply lines that are 6' long with built on connectors,or cut the plastic and use furnished plastic ferrules that I don't trust. Yes you can install the faucet in 5 minutes. But faucets in general are just pieces of junk now. That's all I have to say about that..


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I hate their wide spread lav faucets. The shanks aren't long enough for 
1-1/4 granite. You have to order extension kits.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Delta is crap. Its agreed. They put one on display on the counter at my supply house here. I have not heard one positive thing about it. Plastic faucet, Pex supplys. I asked where the "official POS" sticker is for that thing. I didn't see one on there.

(For the search engines, and spiders)

Delta faucets are garbage. Delta pull out spray faucets, Delta 8" spread faucets, Delta Lav faucets, Delta Tub faucets, Delta Deck mount tub valves, are all garbage. As a plumbing Professional, I would not buy this junk. Delta is plastic. Delta has low grade manufacturing that is in the same league as faucets from Wal mart. I do not like delta. They will burn in flames as far as plumbers buying Delta Faucets. Delta faucets suck. Delta faucets are not worth the money. Delta faucets will not last long. Delta = Crap.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The supply lines are pex and they are fine,you can trust them. I agree with everything else you said. I cut the built on crap off and use the supplied ferrules.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Delta is crap. Its agreed. They put one on display on the counter at my supply house here. I have not heard one positive thing about it. Plastic faucet, Pex supplys. I asked where the "official POS" sticker is for that thing. I didn't see one on there.
> 
> (For the search engines, and spiders)
> 
> Delta faucets are garbage. Delta pull out spray faucets, Delta 8" spread faucets, Delta Lav faucets, Delta Tub faucets, Delta Deck mount tub valves, is garbage. As a plumbing Professional, I would not buy this junk. Delta is plastic. Delta has low grade manufacturing that is in the same league as faucets from Wal mart. I do not like delta. They will burn in flames as far as plumbers buying Delta Faucets. Delta faucets suck. Delta faucets are not worth the money. Delta faucets will not last long. Delta = Crap.


Tell us how you really feel.................

I agree it's over as far as Delta being a "plumbers" faucet. Damn.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks California!
http://www.dtsc.ca.gov/PollutionPrevention/LeadInPlumbing.cfm


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I still say delta makes the best metal popup assembly for lavatories.....but i do have some great ones by american standard.
I have a 5 year supply of the old style deltas stockpiled......and guess what...the price just went up.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I still say delta makes the best metal popup assembly for lavatories.....but i do have some great ones by american standard.
> I have a 5 year supply of the old style deltas stockpiled......and guess what...the price just went up.


I liked the old style. I don't know what they are thinking?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm telling you its not Delta's thinking...
These faucets you are seeing is a direct result of California getting the lead out...


From the land of medicinal marijuana we bring you Delta Faucets!:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I liked the old style. I don't know what they are thinking?


 I agree i like the old style also. I dont have a big problem with the new ones until i find problems with them. Being plastic is not a good enough reason just yet. They do have a great warranty and dont hesitate to honor it. I've installed a few of the new ones with the long as pex supplies. Somebody better wake up and smell WTF is going on and how people are responding to this new stuff they are making.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Its the plastic mounting bracket onder the trim. why does that have to be plastic, it's not in contact with the potable side. The old style was metal. Worked great. There is no reason that the bracket couldn't have stayed metal, other than greed, charging the same for a cheaper product. I am getting so friggin sick and tired of getting comfortable with a product, to the point that I recommend it to my customers, and they go and pull this finklestein kohler ****kid stuff. If anyone from Delta is lurking on this site, please send R&D a memo to pull their heads out of their arses. Sincerely, Lead Ingot.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Delta makes my Matco Norkas look good, atleast there is some metal holdin them down


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Delta makes my Matco Norkas look good, atleast there is some metal holdin them down


 Maybe peerless will pick up the old line and run it for a few years like they always do, it's all Masco Corp anyway.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Its the plastic mounting bracket onder the trim. why does that have to be plastic, it's not in contact with the potable side. The old style was metal. Worked great. There is no reason that the bracket couldn't have stayed metal, other than greed, charging the same for a cheaper product. I am getting so friggin sick and tired of getting comfortable with a product, to the point that I recommend it to my customers, and they go and pull this finklestein kohler ****kid stuff. If anyone from Delta is lurking on this site, please send R&D a memo to pull their heads out of their arses. Sincerely, Lead Ingot.


That's exactly how I felt today.:yes:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

They should send a condom in the box for some of you guys.:jester:
But seriously they actually tell you to use a ziptie strap to keep the sparyer from moving around when the spout is turned. Damn


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> They should send a condom in the box for some of you guys.:jester:
> But seriously they actually tell you to use a ziptie strap to keep the sparyer from moving around when the spout is turned. Damn


What's the condom for?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

slickrick said:


> What's the condom for?


 yeah, rapist don't use condoms.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Maybe lubricant of some sort.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I think the whole lead thing is just a convenient excuse for Delta to make the faucets out of cheap plastic. why is it others can make them out of brass with a lower lead content to meet what they want in CA but they can't? they don't want to thats why.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Just started using the K-10433 as a go to kit faucet . HEAVY brass ,,,, but i don't think water ever touches the brass in this one . Get them at a GOOD price too from my supplier !
LOVED Delta ,,, now ,,, not so much 
Cal


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I like Delta roman valves because they are simple to install. I don't like Moen roman valves because they take longer, cutting the copper to fit just right and then solder and that stupid solid spout shank that you have to cut on the trim out. Besides the inside threads are 3/8 and I always forget to oder a 3/8 threaded plug with it. I wish there was a better line of faucets besides Moen and Delta that was competitive in looks and price, and easy to install. And don't try to sell me a b&k or proflo


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I dont like the new delta roman tub valves where it has the 2 screws on the valve bodies to pull the washer up on the bottom of the deck. Its a pain in the ass, poor design.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I love the deltas ball design with the triangular packing seal. You know, the one that sprays you in the face when you turn the handle to far to the cold or hot position. They do that even when new right out of the box.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> I like Delta roman valves because they are simple to install. I don't like Moen roman valves because they take longer, cutting the copper to fit just right and then solder and that stupid solid spout shank that you have to cut on the trim out. Besides the inside threads are 3/8 and I always forget to oder a 3/8 threaded plug with it. I wish there was a better line of faucets besides Moen and Delta that was competitive in looks and price, and easy to install. And don't try to sell me a b&k or proflo


Kohler Coralais is supposedly at a price point to compete with Moen and Delta.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm ready to add American Standard after today. Went to install 2 lav. faucets. Take the new ones out of the box and the high rise spout is cast with the spout shooting at about a 25 degree angle to the right. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I'm ready to add American Standard after today. Went to install 2 lav. faucets. Take the new ones out of the box and the high rise spout is cast with the spout shooting at about a 25 degree angle to the right. Never seen anything like it.


 
Don't you mean " Mexican Standard"?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Have you guys noticed that Delta is having at least some of their faucets (kitchen) made in China now? Maybe it's not such a new thing as I think - I just noticed it in the last year or so. Read the fine print on the box.



> Don't you mean " Mexican Standard"?


Ya, we've called it that here forever.  But lots of their stuff is made in Dominican Republic, Venezuela, Guatemala, etc...

Installed some fairly high-end Toto toilets the other day - Made in Vietnam!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

futz said:


> Installed some fairly high-end Toto toilets the other day - Made in Vietnam!


Unlike Mexican Standard, Toto has quality control inspectors....

And Toto's quality is the same regardless of where it was made...
A tank made in Vietnam fits a bowl made in Toto's Georgia plant and color matches as well...

Quite different from the Am. Std. Lav. sinks I had several go rounds with the rep about...

Double vanity and we couldn't get 2 sinks to match at the distributor...
The rep pulls up to save the day with 2 more sinks that don't match...
so we have the entire distributors stock and the 2 the rep brought and still no match....

The Dips**t had one from Dominican Republic, and one from Guatemala.:laughing:

I just told the rep for get about what we have here....
Go where ever you have to go and bring me 2 that match from there...:laughing:

I told him that was the very reason why if it was my choice they would have had Toto Sinks....:whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Maybe lubricant of some sort.



No, that's moen, they give you free lubricant.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> No, that's moen, they give you free lubricant.:laughing:


Ya ever use that stuff? :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> No, that's moen, they give you free lubricant.:laughing:


 I was waiting for you to post this. I figured you would because your a big moen man. Lil tube of oil to put into the positemp cartridge or is it lube the H.O up with.:yes: Moen sucks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I was waiting for you to post this. I figured you would because your a big moen man. Lil tube of oil to put into the positemp cartridge or is it lube the H.O up with.:yes: Moen sucks


I'm telling ya TM thats good stuff! :thumbup:

Ya should give it a try!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

When faucets start to come out with metric sized nuts and no more SAE sizes for there mounting hardware, which some HO bought, will you install it for me, had, thought it was 7/16, turned out to be 9mm,  we will all be in trouble.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> When faucets start to come out with metric sized nuts and no more SAE sizes for there mounting hardware, which some HO bought, will you install it for me, had, thought it was 7/16, turned out to be 9mm,  we will all be in trouble.


It already happens at IKEA!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> When faucets start to come out with metric sized nuts and no more SAE sizes for there mounting hardware, which some HO bought, will you install it for me, had, thought it was 7/16, turned out to be 9mm,  we will all be in trouble.


 
I have a few metric deep well sockets on my truck specifically for Grohe faucets. The manufacturers want to sell to the American homeowner so I'm guessing they'll keep things as they are for a while. Maybe just add in some more plastic.






Paul


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

I said the same thing about torx years ago. One must adapt.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*metric*

my guess is that as long as they sell to big box stores the threads will be sae. people just walk back in and say faucet is defective. bingo they get their money back. breid............:rockon:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've had a few metric faucets. One of them had copper supplies so I just brassed in 3/8" copper and charged them out the wazoo for it. The others I charged a call out fee and told them to get metric to sae adapters from the supplier.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Hydraulic/instrumentation supply house is the place you wanna look for metric to sae fittings. They will have it.....their inventory of fittings makes plumbing fittings look like childs play.


----------

